
Show HN: Coderust 2.0 – Visual Guide for Programming Interview Preparation - fahimulhaq
https://www.educative.io/collection/5642554087309312/5679846214598656
======
krat0sprakhar
Disclaimer: I'm in graduate school, so my interview experience might be
different from folks with more experience but I'll share this nonetheless.

My friends and I have been interviewing pretty rigorously and what we've seen
is that Leetcode[0] is still hands-down one of the best ways to get practice
with programming problems. Time and again, I've seen companies ask questions
just right off the bat (i.e. verbatim) from this website (which itself is
unfortunate but that's a whole different debate).

Problems are regularly updated and in case you get stuck, there are good
solutions[1] online as well. There's also Hackerrank[2] which you can check
out. If your interviewing chops are getting rusty, I'd highly recommend
spending some time on this website.

PS: I'm in no way dissing Coderust. The animations look great and it might be
more effective use of your time to spend time on Coderust than break your head
on leetcode (it is arguably very time consuming). Great job Fahim and team!

[0] - [http://leetcode.com](http://leetcode.com)

[1] - [http://leetcode.tgic.me/](http://leetcode.tgic.me/),
[https://github.com/kamyu104/LeetCode](https://github.com/kamyu104/LeetCode)

[2] - [https://www.hackerrank.com/](https://www.hackerrank.com/)

~~~
soham
Founder of [http://InterviewKickstart.com](http://InterviewKickstart.com)
here.

I like leetcode and hackerrank too. Though we don't use their problems, we do
ask our candidates to get additional practice there. Some solutions are very
good there, though they can be cryptic to understand.

The only issue with these competitive programming-like sites for interview-
prep, is that they encourage final perfect code and execution speed. That's
often not the goal of an interview. The first goal of an interview is to
express your thought process, in a limited time. So if you're only doing
leetcode, and are doing well there (e.g. you can solve medium to hard problems
without much agony), then you should follow your practice with a few mock
interviews with practicing engineers.

~~~
fahimulhaq
Hey Soham, Just looked at Interview Kickstart. I think we can collaborate to
make your curriculum visual and interactive. Or you can even leverage Coderust
for your students.

Send me an email at fahim at educative.io if you are interested in some kind
of collaboration.

------
fahimulhaq
Cofounder here. We launched Coderust (and the publishing platform behind it -
Educative.io today). Happy to answer any questions.

------
saurabhtandon
The interview startup space has become very interesting. Educative.io is
bringing a new approach to prepare for interviews or any topic for that
matter. The visual aid and easy navigation does the trick for me.

Kudos to the team!

------
richerlariviere
I just got a "Payment Service Unavailable" error. Despite this fact, I love
your animations. Even my mother could understand those algorithms now :). Keep
working hard this seems to be a good seed with lot of promises.

~~~
fahimulhaq
Can you try again? If it doesn't help, send us an email at support at
educative.io.

~~~
fahimulhaq
We found the bug. Just signup and then click on buy as a workaround.

<We were supposed to route you to login/signup page when you clicked on
payment without being logged in and I promise it was working couple of days
ago but we broke it yesterday -- just to make sure that we're following the
golden tradition of breaking site on the launch day :)>

~~~
richerlariviere
:) Thanks for the feedback.

------
mikram
Really nice animations!

------
adilhafeez
pretty cool

